# Sage's Best of Breed photo arrives



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sage went Best of Breed in Claremore, OK about 3 weeks ago, over 11 other GSDs. She also got her Herding Instinct Certificate (chasing around a bunch of really large goats) the same weekend. We had lots of fun!

Anyway, her win photo arrived today, and that's always cause for celebration since it seems to take forever for it to arrive in the mail.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well congratulations !!! 
very nice structure , matured nicely Sage at Dogfaeries

all the best future in your shows --- nice female

no - had to come back to say -- more than nice -- If I went to a show I would have my eyes set on her . Do you have any picture or you tube of Sage in motion ?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I can probably round up some photos of her gaiting. She's a mover. I spend my time ringside just staring at her, lol, instead of taking photos or video, but I know some of my friends have photos of her. I'll check.

Thanks for the kind words. She's a lovely bitch, but its taking forever for her to stop looking like a puppy!

We showed last weekend, but no points for us. She won a decent sized class (5 bitches), but it ended there.  On the plus side, I got to see some nice GSDs show. 
On our way to Arkansas tomorrow to show again this weekend. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations, She's beautiful!
Good luck in Arkansas


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Congrats!!! Pretty girl!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks guys 
It was 5 and a half hours to the show site, and I am sooooo tired. Sage is sacked out on the bed, and I'm getting ready to do the same!

Fingers crossed that we win this weekend.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations! She's very pretty.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

congrats! she's beautiful!

good luck this weekend!!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Good Luck!!! She's gorgeous!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

UPDATE:

We are done showing today, and Sage went Winners Bitch and then Best Opposite. So, I guess you could say that I'm glad I made the five and a half hour drive to Arkansas, lol. 

Stay tuned for tomorrow.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice looking female!.....Congrats!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks! 

You know what the best part is about this dog? She is amazingly fun to live with.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Very pretty girl. Congratulations and good luck with tomorrow


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

congratulations!!!!! she is lovely!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

The Update to the Update:

Sage went Winners and Best Opposite both days. That eleven hour round trip car ride? Worth it. 

And I got to meet Ike (Can GV Am Sel GCh Karizma's Ike of Edale). He is a cute, fun boy. Very silly and happy.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Umm, and we travel in style in the MINI Cooper...


----------

